# Help with mildew on clothes



## meredeth (Jul 18, 2012)

Somehow, on the way home from vacation one of my daughter's favorite outfits got stuck down in a wet bag with bathing suits and towels. I just dumped the whole bag, washed and dried it. THEN I discovered this outfit in there and it turns out it got mildew spots on the top and shorts. They are like tiny little black dots all over it. Is there any hope at all for this outfit? It is just a play outfit, but it's one of her favorites, and one of her nicer ones.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

No, unfortunately, not if you're talking about the color.

Vinegar works for taking out odor, it that's necessary. I know I've had problems with mildewed clothes still having an odor, even after being washed and dried.

If it's the fit that she likes, then you might try checking if it can be tie-dyed; most cottons can be, most synthetics cannot.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

how about you do a test spot to see if bleach removes the color? You might be surprised.

You can also try lemon juice and put it in the sun, 

sorry, this is frustrating.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

If it is a colored outfit and not white, try something like Clorax 2 for colored clothes. Maybe dampen the clothes put some on those spots and get a old tooth brush and scrub those spots then wash.
I have never tried this so don't know if it will work or not.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a very pretty white synthetic sweater that got some mildew around the neck. I really thought it was a goner. Since I had nothing to lose, I carefully applied some real bleach to the spots with a cotton ball and let it set a few minutes. I can't remember if I diluted or not, I don't think so tho. The spots disappeared. I then washed it in the machine. It came out nice. I really figured it would be ruined, but one would never know to see it.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Don't know if it'll work on mildew, but a great stain remover is: 1 scoop oxyclean, 1 scoop cascade dishwasher detergent, 1 scoop clorox 2. Mix, rub some into stain, soak in same solution. I leave it overnight. Has even taken out "dryer-ed in" blood stains.


----------

